# Kids caught poaching



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I guess they are not really kids they are 18 and 20(still kids in my book) but they were observed with a spotlight pointing out into a field in Ross County, when the Wildlife officers came up on them they had a trophy class buck, a rifle and big time explaining to do, I guess like the buck measured 186 7/8 on the Boone and Crocket scale, even though there isnt much in terms of criminal charges I guess the state can and very well might fine them $13,000 for the deer, the story is in Todays Dispatch and it didnt say for sure whether they actually got hit with that...but boy it sure would cut back on the law breakers if they did.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

That is one expensive deer...hope it was worth it.


----------



## rossco (Jan 30, 2008)

Here's a pic of the deer from our local radio station's website. One of these kids lives pretty close to me. The word around town is that they were coyote hunting and this deer walked in front of them and they made a very poor decision in shooting it.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

That's a great buck! To bad he was harvested illegally.

I hope those kids get everything they deserve.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks for the pic..kids will learn a valuable lesson, are you allowed to spotlight coyote??


----------



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

Look at the mass on that deer. Whew!

Poachers screw it up for everybody


----------



## McConahay18 (May 19, 2008)

I cant believe they got that buck while poaching that pisses me off


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

McConahay18 said:


> I cant believe they got that buck while poaching that pisses me off


If you really want to get mad think about the amount of fish and game that are taken illegally every year that are not caught.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Any specifics on where at in Ross county?


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I believe the paper said it was in New Concord


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> I guess they are not really kids they are 18 and 20(still kids in my book)


When do "kids" become MEN, anymore. Just wondering when are grown ups minds formed anymore, 18, 21, 25, maybe 50. They pulled the trigger so treat them as if they were men. You poach, YOU PAY THE FINE. Next person will think long and hard about poaching. 

I personally do not care that it was a big buck, it could have been a yearling doe. Why should we think that temptation of the big one is what caused them to shoot it. They shot illegally. I guess next it is ok to take every small mouth out of the stream because we are young in mind. Then again why stop there, smallmouth, largemouth, buck, doe, turkey, hen pheasant, trout, steel head, etc. 

You fill in the blank of what we should allow. My grandpaw always said you are only as old as you think you are. I took that as a physical thing but apparently we can apply that to poaching.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I wasnt trying to imply that they should be cut some slack due to there age, I think that the judge should treat them no different than me or you based on the facts he has in front of him, I do think they were young and impulsive(as alot of people are at that age) and made a stupid and more than likely costly mistake.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

After reading my post I might have been a little loud with my response. 

They should be punished but it should not follow them the rest of their life. But the punishment should be stiff enough and public enough to show that what they did will not be tolerated.


----------



## rossco (Jan 30, 2008)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> I believe the paper said it was in New Concord


BC-
It was taken a few miles West of Frankfort.


----------



## G.LoomisMan (Aug 12, 2006)

kids up here in ottawa county shot a 21 pt in the quarry and paid a pretty hefty fine for that...


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

rossco said:


> BC-
> It was taken a few miles West of Frankfort.


 
Thanks Ross, That is still to close to me


----------

